# Disappointed



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

I made a similar mistake with a "Skil" router a few years ago. Not worth the savings to have a tool you will be frustrated with until you finally upgrade. I upgraded my router recently and cant believe the difference in quality. You really do end up spending less in the long run by buying quality first.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

We live and learn. Skip has been around a long time and over the years I have used their products. You just have to admit to limitations and what to expect. Economic situations nowadays force companies to alter their productions. I'm glad to see that you understand.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

The only Skil product I would spend money on is their worm drive saw… and only if it was a steal 2nd hand.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoops…...I just noticed I said "Skip" in that last post. Naturally I meant Skil….....darn automatic spell check!!!


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

The only "Skip" I know was SkipTo M'loo…....I don't know whatever happened to him.,,,,sorry…couldn't resist that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm afraid the low quality is part of name "Skill"


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I know it's a little late, but I was just in the market for a sander myself. I had previous purchased a WEN benchtop drill press from HD online and was extremely impressed with the quality from a brand that I'd never heard of.

So when I was looking for a sander, I checked theirs out and ordered one. I was quality out of the box. Very well put together, tight tolerances and when I replaced the included 80 grit belt with a 120 grit one, the tracking was dead on.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

WEN????? Hmmmmm…....I'll have to check it out to see if they carry it in the store. Thanks for the update, dday.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Prior to buying any power tool I always look for the tool breakdown/parts list - if it has bushings instead of bearings, I will not touch it. To me bushings = junk. HF stuff at least has bearings, even if it is cheap. Not advocating HF, because they do have cheap stuff - just saying.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Interesting, Jimbo.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't found a Skil product I've been happy with in a long time. it's sad because we used to run a hardware store and some of the Skil products were really nice. But they aren't the same company anymore. Neither is Black n Decker and a lot of the old brands.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand your pain and disappointment Andy. It's just sad how so many companies quality has gone down.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

It's all economics, Roger. I'm waiting to see a review from you on the new Grizzly.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

day,

I finally got around to checking out that WEN product line you mentioned earlier. They are only available from Home Depot via online orders. I read several reviews and just about all of them gave the sander a 4 to 5 rating (out of 5) Thanks for the heads up about that.

Skil has sent me a UPS shipping label to return theirs for a look see at what my problem is, but I have to find a box that will support it and I have to take it to a UPS place to ship…...almost not worth it for what I can pick up a WEN for. I'm not sure of exactly where they are made but the company has been around for a long time. Maybe I better be quiet…....HD is going to raise the price….LOL.

Anyway, dday, I just wanted to say thanks.


----------

